# Critique this betta please



## BettaLoverKing (Jan 11, 2014)

This is the betta 


View attachment 449578


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

Actually, by how standards, formwise he is pretty good. o.o; 

Im gunna hvae to nitpick...

1) There could be a more pronounced point to the anal fin (point towards the caudal). 

2) The anal fin should be a lot smoother along that bottom edge, until teh above mentioned point. (I think his line had the point, but it has slipped somewhere, become a very large, broad point, which now takes up most of the back half of that fin, looking at it... )

3) Technically, that longest ray point on that fin should be twice the length of the outer edge of the caudal. I think with that misiing point he *just* misses that mark. Minutely. 

4) The lump on his head, is that a photo anomaly, or is that an actual growth? If its there, that would be a point deduction. 

5)Colouring (I am not 100% how they would go about combining the traits of marble and butterfly, o will criqtique for both seperately) His marbling on his body is well divided (pretty much 50/50) and there is good contrast, but the marbling should extend to all fins. The butterfly banding disappears on that anal..  

Other notes (not faults):

a) He looks to have a single tip to the ventrals (great), but is close to having a second so breeding there would need to be careful not to exacerbate that. 

b) As I can't see the other side of the fish, I cannot tell if that doral overlaps the body at all. If it does that would be conidered undesirable.

c) The irid on the second ray up from the center of the caudal means I cannot tell 100% if there is any random tertiary branching. I don't think there i, and it does look even, a judge would really have to look to think there is something wrong. Its just that shine on there means I cannot be 100% sure. XD


On a slightly unrelated note, if you own this fish and breed him, I may well be interested in the babies! >=] He's gorgeous, and I really had to look close and nitpick to a masive extent to find the isues I did.... Personally, I think he's stunning!


----------



## BettaLoverKing (Jan 11, 2014)

BettaMummy87 said:


> Actually, by how standards, formwise he is pretty good. o.o;
> 
> Im gunna hvae to nitpick...
> 
> ...


I don't own him but he is in a betta shop near me when I visit vietnam they are imported from Thailand and are 5 US dollars for every fish :-D


----------



## BettaLoverKing (Jan 11, 2014)

The bump on his head is just a drop of water


----------



## BettaLoverKing (Jan 11, 2014)

This is there Facebook

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Cửa-...1250119956?sk=photos_stream&tab=photos_stream


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

Wow, $5? I am severely jealous. I wonder if the export.... I am going to be looking for some PKs come January....


----------



## BettaLoverKing (Jan 11, 2014)

BettaMummy87 said:


> Wow, $5? I am severely jealous. I wonder if the export.... I am going to be looking for some PKs come January....


On the Facebook ask them. Use a English to Vietnamese translater


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

BettaLoverKing said:


> On the Facebook ask them. Use a English to Vietnamese translater



I may try that


----------



## sweetbettafish (Sep 7, 2014)

Not sure about show or breeding standards, but I think that betta is beautiful!


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

He's a beautiful fish. 2 main points I see, though, are the anal fin and vents.

Anal is irregular and doesn't come to a nice sharp point. Vents look too long, and do look like they might be thinking about being split there at the end. You should be able to correct for this with a good female, but might be able to find better. Good females are harder to come by than good males, so there's no reason to not select the best males possible.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Uh oh gosh.

He looks like my beloved boy who died recently.

T-T I want.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

Don't like the OHM but he carries it off ok. Anal has indentation.. that should be a straight line. There is no point. Needs more slope and a definite point. And the ventrals need to be longer too.

A workable breeder with correct female. Not competitive in the pk classes with fish currently being shown. He is show type..


----------

